
Ruby goes Serverless - thomasj
https://medium.com/openwhisk/ruby-goes-serverless-apache-openwhisk-adds-native-support-for-ruby-7134faee14e
======
remkohdev
Super informative article explaining how you can use Ruby in a serverless
lambda/openwhisk environment! PLAYTIIIME!

